

Meetup.com hacked - prateekj
http://gigaom.com/2014/03/03/meetup-hit-with-extensive-hacking-woes/

======
swang
Terrible headline.

I knew they were DDoS'd a couple of days ago but then panicked when I read
this headline. I thought they were hacked didn't realize it.

For a tech news site, the reporter should know better.

------
acomjean
a really usefully site. Hopefully they come out of this stronger.

the blog has some details.

[http://meetupblog.meetup.com/](http://meetupblog.meetup.com/)

------
ajpatel
Are you joking? Since when does a DDoS constitute a hack, GigaOm?

------
gmuslera
Attacked by hackers != hacked. There was no intrusion (that we are aware of)
in their servers or databases, just a distributed denial of service attack.

